# S S Progress in 1911



## Trevor Clements (May 6, 2007)

Could anyone tell me anything about a small ship SS Progress which was in Hartlepool at the time of the census of 1910/11? My great Grandfather was listed as Master, and my brother who is not a lover of ships and the sea, but who has been researching our ancestry, has traced Captain John Tribbick thus far.

He was earlier listed as Master of a sailing ship Thetis, and was in Portsmouth at an earlier census. 

I am really interested to know because I have a conviction that my love of ships and the sea is inherited from John Tribbick.

Many thanks 

Trevor Clements


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello, 
A small ship called PROGRESS in Hartlepool in 1910/1911 is not a lot to go on.
There were plenty of vessels with that name but by deduction I think this maybe the PROGRESS you are looking for. Official number 67849, built 1884, 409 tons, owned by the Cooperative Wholesale Society.
The only way to prove I am correct is to purchase a copy of her 1911Crew Agreements from the Memorial University of Newfoundland.

http://www.mun.ca/mha/holdings/viewcombinedcrews.php?Official_No=67849 

Cost you $40 CAN

see also
http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/records/research-guides/merchant-seamen-officers-1845-1965.htm

Roger


----------



## Trevor Clements (May 6, 2007)

Many thanks for these clues, Roger especially. Incidentally I have a full size poster "The lifeline is firm etc., on the study wall. I will try to do the search via Newfoundland asap. Coincidentally I was in St John last September.

Corby, I will get back to you on that one, because I know that there are suspicions about Captain Tribbick's marital affairs. He is recorded as lost at sea by the family, but we suspect that he 'did a runner' on his wife and your lead may help my brother to follow this up. 

I will contact him tomorrow and see what he knows about Ida Cox.

Trevor.


----------



## corby bunting (Mar 2, 2008)

Hello Trevor I've deleted earlier message by mistake.Age related.
If it will help further My john,his mothers name was Jane Elizabeth Tribbeck. I have photos of these people


----------

